# House Flies



## lydokane (Oct 9, 2008)

I live in North West Indiana. Currently the weather is mild and a bit rainy. I seem to have an infestation of houseflies. They seem to be your run-of-the-mill black housefly (black body and red eyes).

They are concentrated in my basement. There are a couple hundred of them. They seem somewhat lethargic and don't move around much so fly strips aren't working very well. I have no idea where they came from. I was just down there two or three days ago and there were no problems. I don't smell anything rotting upstairs or in the basement. I have never had a fly problem before or any problems with any kind of pests.

I know that I can kill them off with a couple of bug bomb foggers. I guess my real question here is: where did they come from? Also, if I kill off this batch will another 'generation' be born in a couple more days.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

They are breeding in some sort of decaying organic matter
Could be a body of some sort of stagnant water

Check any cracks and crevices soewhere there is something contributing to them
It could well be outside and they are coming in through a crack or bad screen


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

How tight are your basement windows/walls. This time of year house flies will find the smallest way to get into a warm spot to try an winter over....find the hole(s) plug them and you'll be good. Vacuum the rest up.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Probably a dead mouse or rat. They don't smell too much because they are small and decay quickly.

The flies are lethargic probably because it is cool. Flies need heat to be active.

Flies live off rotting organic material. Find that and you will find your source. If you don't find it they will eventually die off as the organic material is eaten and there is no more food for them.


----------



## golf12 (Feb 3, 2009)

*may be "cluster flies" not house flies*

Good morning.. The fly problem you describe sounds like something I've been dealing with since moving to the country 2 yrs ago.. It sounds like you have what are called "cluster flies" not house flies.. These look almost identical to the common house fly. They are not the waste eating bacteria laden flies you're thinking of.. I had an exterminator come out and spray in the fall last year.. The spraying has to be done in the spring and or fall to keep these flies at bay.. They are parasites to earthworms and that's where they breed.. In the ground not in your house.. Jump on google and search "cluster flies". Theres lots of info out there on what they are and how to handle them.. Hope this helps..sb


----------



## john Canning (Feb 19, 2009)

*John Canning VP www.EconomyExterminators.com*

It is always best to have the fly properly identified (insect identified) then you will know what you are dealing with. Where to look and what is the best treatment and or prevention method to use is determined by the specific insect. To get them identified, take a few good samples (in a protective container like a jar) to your cooperative extension agent in your local area. If they cannot ID them, they will give you directions to get your flies properly identified. That is the first step. When you have a positive ID, then you can plan your treatment and/or prevention for the next season. Cluster Flies could be your fly; if so a preventative treatment would be based on the specific emergence time for your local area and directed to the outside of the structure.

Sincerely
John Canning VP www.EconomyExterminators.com


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

Just reminded me of a "demotivator" poster I did...


----------

